# The mother of gun shows...



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

Unreal...
http://www.youtube.com/watch_popup?v=OQnU1t7UzgM


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

God Bless America is Right!


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

The Oky boys dont have anything on the Knob Creek Machine Gun shoot. There you can rent machine guns, flamethrowers and even shoot an M60 while you fly above the range in a helicopter. Plus the gun show is HUGE, tons of stuff for sale.

And the night shoot, you have to experience to believe it.

They also have many different competitions from surplius bolt guns to sub guns. They also have a really cool jungle walk you can participate in.


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

Awesome!


----------

